

Why WordPress Themes Are Here to Stay - WritelyDesigned
https://writelydesigned.com/why-wordpress-themes-are-here-to-stay/

======
paulhauggis
Wordpress is a great platform.

The plugin system has pretty much everything I need to start a new site and
the hooks system makes it really easy to add onto existing functionality
without having to mess with the core files (making updates more secure).

